# Communion at Lakewood Church?



## Emmanuel

How do they administer communion at Lakewood Church? With thousands of weekly attendees, I am curious as to how they do it. It must be a serious logistical operation!


----------



## Rich Koster

Grape flavored cotton candy, handed out by clowns. (I took liberty that this was referring to J.O. & friends)


----------



## Jared

I saw it on tv one time, and Joel Osteen's wife was officiating over that part of the service. It was very strange.


----------



## Soonerborn

I've been to a "mega-church" service where "communion" was available every week and set up on "buffet type" tables on the sides of the auditorium. People were encouraged to go and grab the elements at their convenience.


----------



## LawrenceU

As much as it might be an interesting thing to discuss and some might find it humorous I really don't think that any discussion of the Lord's Supper/Communion should be classified as Entertainment/Humour. It is one of the most grave things to take place on this planet.


----------



## Rich Koster

LawrenceU said:


> As much as it might be an interesting thing to discuss and some might find it humorous I really don't think that any discussion of the Lord's Supper/Communion should be classified as Entertainment/Humour. It is one of the most grave things to take place on this planet.



Agreed. I believe the drift is that a mock church is serving a mock communion. It is probably more of a cults topic. WoF congregations are on the plane of the RC Mass in the mockery of the truth.


----------



## Sgt Grit

I believe Grace Community Church (Johnny Macs) does it during the evening service when there are fewer people. Whenever I have heard communion mentioned it has always been part of the evening service.


----------



## BlackCalvinist

I think the speculation on why JM's church serves it in the evening is a bit out of place here and we should refrain from assuming we know why.

Here's a novel thought - Facebook e-mail Phil Johnson and ask him before assuming that the reasoning is because 'less people' or the 'more faithful' people will be around. Also, refrain from impugning all megachurches with the same broadbrush.

Isn't there a commandment about this ? 

Q144: What are the duties required in the ninth commandment? 
A144: The duties required in the ninth commandment are, 


and the good name of our neighbor, as well as our own;[2]
a charitable esteem of our neighbors;[11]


----------



## AThornquist

BlackCalvinist said:


> I think the speculation on why JM's church serves it in the evening is a bit out of place here and we should refrain from assuming we know why.
> 
> Here's a novel thought - Facebook e-mail Phil Johnson and ask him before assuming that the reasoning is because 'less people' or the 'more faithful' people will be around. Also, refrain from impugning all megachurches with the same broadbrush.
> 
> Isn't there a commandment about this ?
> 
> Q144: What are the duties required in the ninth commandment?
> A144: The duties required in the ninth commandment are,
> 
> 
> and the good name of our neighbor, as well as our own;[2]
> a charitable esteem of our neighbors;[11]


 
Thank you. I totally agree.


----------



## Andres

BlackCalvinist said:


> I think the speculation on why JM's church serves it in the evening is a bit out of place here and we should refrain from assuming we know why.
> 
> Here's a novel thought - Facebook e-mail Phil Johnson and ask him before assuming that the reasoning is because 'less people' or the 'more faithful' people will be around. Also, refrain from impugning all megachurches with the same broadbrush.
> 
> Isn't there a commandment about this ?
> 
> Q144: What are the duties required in the ninth commandment?
> A144: The duties required in the ninth commandment are,
> 
> 
> and the good name of our neighbor, as well as our own;[2]
> a charitable esteem of our neighbors;[11]


 
Thank you for reminding me that I was out of line with my comment. My apologies to all. I have removed my post since it was inappropriate.


----------



## Curt

I _would _like a glimpse into how they pull off this logistical feat (at any mega church).


----------



## dudley

*I think it could be done respectfully in a large Protestant mega church*

I am a Presbyterian but also a former Roman catholic . My experience in large Roman catholic churches is that they had many Eucharistic ministers distributing both the bread and the wine at many locations throughout the church. I imagine a similar scenario could be done in any large Protestant mega church.

I think it could be done respectfully in a large Protestant mega church as long The Lord’s Supper is respected by all present to be that the taking of the bread and wine represents a symbolic memorial or a remembrance of Christ’s redeeming work on the cross.


----------



## LawrenceU

The congregation in which I grew up averaged around 3,000. (This was in the seventies and eighties.) In the late service attendance was usually 2300 or so. We served communion every Lord's Day. It is not all that big of a deal. Men handled about six trays each and were responsible for certain rows of pews. It took about 20 men to serve the congregation. It was not a long drawn out ordeal either.


----------



## ubermadchen

I forget how often Lakewood does it but they have a lot of ushers. At least one for every group of rows. They collect and pass things out all the time so communion isn't that big of a feat. The ushes just pass it out along the rows.


----------

